

An overview of elementaryos - zhiping
http://elementaryos.org/discover

======
jessriedel
I don't understand who this is aimed at, or what problem it intends to solve.
Is it supposed to be a fully-featured operating system or not?

~~~
jacques_chester
That makes two of us. Apparently some pretty screenshots and vague,
meaningless fluff is enough to get to the front page of HN.

As best I can tell, it's a GNOME skin.

------
eslachance
Didn't I download an install this exact OS a year or two ago? I don't believe
they've changed the website, or the OS, in any significant way since then...
Not exactly sure why this was posted or how it made front page :|

Oh, and I didn't keep it, can't even remember why (probably because it was
just another boring linux distro with nothing particular to offer)

------
taybenlor
So they ripped off the OSX UI completely and then changed a couple of things?

~~~
othermaciej
They did a better job of ripping off Apple's web site. Impressive commitment
there.

------
drivebyacct2
I'm so tempted to be snarky as Elementary OS seems to be reinventined
everything. But you know what, they seem to be doing a very elegant job of it.
God knows that even Marlin in its very unstable state is a god send for the
person whose been using Nautilus for the past N years.

